# Can I be the beaming mom for just a minute?



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I am so proud of Rollie. I can't believe how well he's taken to training. We have a cockatiel and one of the commands we started on right away was "leave it." He's doing so well. I had DH video tonight's session. He's actually leaving the treat bag! I had to share.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, great job mom!!! such a smart boy!!


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

He's adorable!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He's adorable! My pup would have snatched it and ran in the other direction.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Good Boy.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

He's doing great! And what a cutie!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dear little fellow!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

he is doing terrific! He is so cute by the way!!!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

Very Good!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well that does it. Rosie is just brain damaged! Such a smart boy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow. I'm impressed! He is doing great for such a little fellow - and adorable, too! I'm afraid McGee would inhale bag and all!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Well that does it. Rosie is just brain damaged! Such a smart boy.


ound:ound: Oh, Lucile!! ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a good boy! He's adorable!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Well that does it. Rosie is just brain damaged! Such a smart boy.


Hey, now wait a minute. Rosie came totally trained for LL walking from what I've heard, and her other MAJOR job was as nurse to her convalescing mom. I think she did that job FANTASTICALLY, and no one needed to train her at all!:biggrin1:


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

misstray said:


> He's adorable! My pup would have snatched it and ran in the other direction.


Haha. Mine only steals things when we're not looking. Perfectly behaved when a treat is around but a little rascal when our backs are turned. You know he's gotten into something really naughty when suddenly he's no longer underfoot.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Hey, now wait a minute. Rosie came totally trained for LL walking from what I've heard, and her other MAJOR job was as nurse to her convalescing mom. I think she did that job FANTASTICALLY, and no one needed to train her at all!:biggrin1:


I have to agree here! She nursed you back to where you are again able to entertain us with your comments such as the one posted above! :biggrin1:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Trained for LL Walking?*

Hi, Karen:

What are you referring to when you say "trained for LL walking?"

Thanks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

StarrLhasa said:


> Hi, Karen:
> 
> What are you referring to when you say "trained for LL walking?"
> 
> Thanks.


Most of us have to work hard to teach our pups to walk on a loose leash ("LL"). According to Lucile, Rosie did it automatically, from the very beginning.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Ah, yes, that is something my two did not get automatically. Plus, even though we have worked really hard at it since beginner classes, the boy is now an adolescent and behaves as if he has forgotten loose leash walking.

I am not giving up, but this 10-pounder sure is strong, especially when he spots one of the feral cats in the neighborhood. Fortunately, he never gets close. 

Thanks.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

God he's so cute! Who was your breeder if you dont mind me asking? Her is simply adorable.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Lets go back to the beaming mom--did you folks catch the part about the cockatiel's first command was Leave it? Not only is the dog smart but the mom is pretty smart also.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job! :whoo: 

Suggestion..make treats very small, your pup may get full on treats and not eat a meal or get loose poopy runs!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, adolescence will do that... Kodi seemed like Einstein at 9 months... at a year, not so much!:biggrin1: Fortunately, just like human children, they do eventually find their brains again!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Lets go back to the beaming mom--did you folks catch the part about the cockatiel's first command was Leave it? Not only is the dog smart but the mom is pretty smart also.


No, no, Lucile!!!ound: I don't think she taught the cockatiel to "leave it"... She's teaching ROLLIE to "leave it" so he's trustworthy around the bird!:biggrin1:

BTW, we have a green rumped parrotlet, and Kodi learned VERY young to be very respectful of that beak. Of course Sunny even bosses the cat around, so a small dog didn't have a chance!:biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good for you. Clicker training is amazing . Wish we had more videos with this method. Not sure how far you've evolved with this type of training, but I might mention when teaching leave it you should use a higher value reinforcement than the object or item that you are taking away and be sure to start off with low value items and slowly increase the reinforcement value of that item. Have fun , that's what it's all about. Thanks for sharing. He's a doll.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well Now I am really laughing, I guess my brain is really the damaged one. I thought that was a pretty neat trick for the cockatiel.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! I'm so impressed. Can you come to my house and train my troops. You're doing a fantastic job.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

misstray said:


> He's adorable! My pup would have snatched it and ran in the other direction.


What you guys DIDN'T see was 5 minutes earlier he was nosing in my lap for the treat bag. That's why I decided to practice having him leave the bag. I was so surprised that he got it!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

krandall said:


> Hey, now wait a minute. Rosie came totally trained for LL walking from what I've heard, and her other MAJOR job was as nurse to her convalescing mom. I think she did that job FANTASTICALLY, and no one needed to train her at all!:biggrin1:


Oh FORGET LL walking with Rollie! I'm using Karen's video to help him learn that. So far he either wants to sit and look at things, bolt for something that looks fun, or go home!

All of our little Hav's have their talents!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Luciledodd said:


> Well Now I am really laughing, I guess my brain is really the damaged one. I thought that was a pretty neat trick for the cockatiel.


Lucile, I WISH! Tibby (the cockatiel) has absolutely no interest in working for anything. He demands treats and we are just grateful that he allows us to worship him! I need to get some pics of him up here too. He's our first baby.

It's funny, Rollie has pretty much ignored Tibby so far, which is surprising (but great) b/c we keep Tibby in the living room where Rollie gets to play. And Tibby is allowed out of his cage on his playpen any time we're home. But Rollie HAS learned that Tibby drops treats that we give him and that Tibby drops fun toys. So Rollie likes Tibby's area. I wish I could just teach him that if he allows Tibby to live, he'll get treats on a regular basis. If he eats Tibby, he only gets one treat ... albeit a big one. It's really in Rollie's best interest not to eat Tibby!


----------



## ShelbysMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Rollie is so adorable! Congrats on having such a well trained and intelligent puppy. Do you mind if I ask how old he is in the video?


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

ShelbysMama, he is just a day shy of 4 months. We started clicker/command training RIGHT away at 9 weeks when we got him because of the bird. I wanted him to get used to training as soon as possible. Luckily he's taken to it pretty well. He still has a long way to go though. We're going to start "leave it" with some other things (already started using the dish towel he JUST HAS to play with every day - our fault, we keep forgetting and putting it where he can reach it). We'll try a few other things and repeat, and repeat and then when he seems to be really solid with it, I'll start using it in the "real world" like when he wants to chew on something that we don't want him to chew on, and maybe with some moving objects. THEN once he can do that, we'll get Tibby involved.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jessegirl said:


> Oh FORGET LL walking with Rollie! I'm using Karen's video to help him learn that. So far he either wants to sit and look at things, bolt for something that looks fun, or go home!
> 
> All of our little Hav's have their talents!


Rosie is an exception. It takes a LOT of time and effort for most dogs to learn to walk properly and consistently on leash. It also takes time for many PEOPLE to get the knack of using the leash properly so they don't set UP a tug-of-war on the leash.


----------

